# muy=muito????



## Laura26

Oiiii...eu quero saber si existe outra maneira em portugueis de escrivir MUITO (como em espanhol pode ser MUY o MUCHO), é correcto falar por ex. Muito poco- Muito cansada-muito bom???? desde ja muito obrigada!!!!


----------



## coquis14

Laura26 said:


> Oiiii...Eu quero saber se existe outra maneira em português de escrever MUITO (como em espanhol pode ser MUY o MUCHO), é correto falar por ex. Muito poco- Muito cansada-muito bom???? desde já muito obrigada!!!!


Sí *Laura *, es posible.
Saludos


----------



## Laura26

Gracias Coquis!!!! y existe otra manera de decir  Muito?


----------



## Carfer

'_Mui_', a forma apocopada de '_muito_', é hoje de uso muito _raro (*)_ em português, se bem que possível. Em textos arcaicos é muito frequente. 

_(*)raro_ significa _infrecuente_ em espanhol.

'_Muito_' e '_muy_' foram comuns ao português e ao castelhano.
O português conservou '_muito_', que desapareceu do castelhano onde só se mantém sob a forma apocopada '_muy_', esta por sua vez práticamente desaparecida do português. 

"Muito po*u*co- Muito cansada-muito bom (desde j*á)* muito obrigada!!!!" é a maneira actual de dizer e escr*e*v*e*r.

Resumindo, em português só se usa '_muito_'.


----------



## coquis14

Laura26 said:


> Gracias Coquis!!!! y existe otra manera de decir Muito?


No que yo sepa pero eso dejemoslo para los nativos.
Saludos


----------



## Laura26

muito obrigada pela ajuda Carfer!!!! beijos!!!!


----------



## amistad2008

Laura26 said:


> Oiiii...eu quero saber si existe outra maneira em portugueis de escrivir MUITO (como em espanhol pode ser MUY o MUCHO), é correcto falar por ex. Muito poco- Muito cansada-muito bom???? desde ja muito obrigada!!!!


 
Como já foi respondido pelo Carfer e Coquis14, usamos :
Muito = Muy, Mucho

Existem outras formas de falar mas não sei se seriam sinônimos. Vamos lá:

Estou muito cansada.
Estou bem cansada.
Estou cansada demais. (acho que demais seria mais que muito)
Estou super cansada. (mais que muito)

Isso é muito bom!
Isso é bom demais!
Isso é ótimo.

Falta muito pouco para chegar. (Neste caso, não lembro se tem outra forma.)

Vejamos se alguém mais pode ajudar.


----------



## pauloPOA

No interior do estado do Rio Grande do Sul, Brasil, não é raro se ouvir "mui" em vez de "muito". Isto ocorre principalmente em linguagem popular, nas regiões do Estado mais próximas à Argentina ou Uruguai.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> '_Muito_' e '_muy_' foram comuns ao português e ao castelhano.
> O português conservou '_muito_', que desapareceu do castelhano onde só se mantém sob a forma apocopada '_muy_', esta por sua vez práticamente desaparecida do português.


Estou de acordo com o resto que disse, mas _muito_ tem equivalente em espanhol: é _mucho_.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

E a diferença na pronúncia é só a quase imperceptível _i_ (também acho que a _o_ se pronuncia um bocado diferente).
 
Abraços


----------



## Outsider

E o "t/ch"...


----------



## coolbrowne

Tenho impressão de que a pergunta não foi sobre sinônimos 


amistad2008 said:


> Existem outras formas de falar mas não sei se seriam sinônimos....


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Estou de acordo com o resto que disse, mas _muito_ tem equivalente em espanhol: é _mucho_.


 
Claro que sim, Outsider, mas não era isso que eu queria dizer. A minha intenção era sublinhar que 'm_uito_' (esta mesma palavra, com esta mesma forma) já existiu no espanhol. Veja, por exemplo, a entrada do DRAE para 'muy') 
*muy**. *(Apóc. del ant. _muito,_ y este del lat. _multum_).

Já esqueci quase todo o latim que aprendi no liceu, mas creio que o étimo de '_muito_' (no português e no espanhol, neste caso arcaico) e '_mucho_' (no espanhol actual) é o mesmo, _'multus/multum'_. '_Muito_' e '_muy_' foram, portanto, comuns à duas línguas. O português manteve a forma '_muito_', que entretanto desapareceu do espanhol, substituida por '_mucho_'. A forma apocopada '_muy_' manteve-se no espanhol e quase despareceu no português.


----------



## coquis14

coolbrowne said:


> Tenho impressão de que a pergunta não foi sobre sinônimos


 De fato o é Coolbrowne.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> Veja, por exemplo, a entrada do DRAE para 'muy')
> *muy**. *(Apóc. del ant. _muito,_ y este del lat. _multum_).
> 
> Já esqueci quase todo o latim que aprendi no liceu, mas creio que o étimo de '_muito_' (no português e no espanhol, neste caso arcaico) e '_mucho_' (no espanhol actual) é o mesmo, _'multus/multum'_. '_Muito_' e '_muy_' foram, portanto, comuns à duas línguas. O português manteve a forma '_muito_', que entretanto desapareceu do espanhol, substituida por '_mucho_'. A forma apocopada '_muy_' manteve-se no espanhol e quase despareceu no português.


Ah, muito interessante! Eu não sabia disso.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Claro que sim, Outsider, mas não era isso que eu queria dizer. A minha intenção era sublinhar que 'm_uito_' (esta mesma palavra, com esta mesma forma) já existiu no espanhol. Veja, por exemplo, a entrada do DRAE para 'muy')
> *muy**. *(Apóc. del ant. _muito,_ y este del lat. _multum_).
> 
> Já esqueci quase todo o latim que aprendi no liceu, mas creio que o étimo de '_muito_' (no português e no espanhol, neste caso arcaico) e '_mucho_' (no espanhol actual) é o mesmo, _'multus/multum'_. '_Muito_' e '_muy_' foram, portanto, comuns à duas línguas. O português manteve a forma '_muito_', que entretanto desapareceu do espanhol, substituida por '_mucho_'. A forma apocopada '_muy_' manteve-se no espanhol e quase despareceu no português.


 
No galego pervivem as duas formas nas variantes, moi e moito/a. 
Moi é sempre adverbio e moito pode ser adverbio e adjetivo. _Iso é moito_
Usa-se a forma apocopada quando antecede a un adjetivo, ou a outro adverbio. 
_Moi rápidamente_ 
_E moi bon_, _Son moi boa xente_. _E moi forte_.

Quando modifica a un substantivo utlízase moito. _Temos moita fame_. _Levaba moita presa_, _Teño moitos amigos_.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

amistad2008 said:


> Como já foi respondido pelo Carfer e Coquis14, usamos :
> Muito = Muy, Mucho
> 
> Existem outras formas de falar mas não sei se seriam sinônimos. Vamos lá:
> 
> Estou muito cansada.
> Estou bem cansada.
> Estou cansada demais. (acho que demais seria mais que muito)
> Estou super cansada. (mais que muito)
> 
> Isso é muito bom!
> Isso é bom demais!
> Isso é ótimo.
> 
> Falta muito pouco para chegar. (Neste caso, não lembro se tem outra forma.)
> 
> Vejamos se alguém mais pode ajudar.


E também: *bastante.*


----------



## amistad2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> E também: *bastante.*


 
O Ricardo Tavares lembrou bem: bastante, é outra forma de dizer muito.


----------



## Alandria

Existe uma expressão que sobrevive no Brasi para fazer ironia àqueles amigos falsos. Chama-se "mui amigo".


----------



## Muito obrigado

Então, alguém sabe como é o uso formal de MUI em português europeu e/ou do Brasil?
Desejo-lhes a todos uma ótima semana
MUITO OBRIGADO POR TUDO


----------



## Outsider

Como _muy_ em espanhol. Não é formal, mas arcaico.


----------



## coolbrowne

Muito obrigado said:


> Então, alguém sabe como é o uso formal de MUI em português europeu e/ou do Brasil?


Concordo com *Outsider *


Outsider said:


> Como _muy_ em espanhol. Não é formal, mas arcaico.


Creio também que seu uso _frequentemente_ (***) indica um tom de zombaria ou sarcasmo, com o sói acontecer quando se usa um termo arcaico.

Até mais ver...
-------------------------------------------------------
(***) mas _não sempre_. Atenção, ilustres _contrários_!


----------



## Laura26

Muito obrigada pela ajuda!!!!! Gracias a todos por explicarme lo que no sabía!!!! Entendí y aprendí muchoooo = muito!!!!!rsrsrsrsrsr beijossssss


----------



## Maragato76

*Mui* (muy) es una forma apocopada de *muito*, que sin embargo practicamente no se usa, siendo necesario utilizar la forma _muito_ seguida de adjetivo o adverbio:

_Muito alto; muito depressa._


----------



## Vanda

E sua pergunta é????


----------



## Maragato76

Vanda said:


> E sua pergunta é????


 
Hola, *Vanda*. No es una pregunta, es una añadidura al termino "muito", porque no conozco la forma de subir una nueva palabra con su traducción, y me ha parecido conveniente incluirla en el vocablo "muito", para que también se conozca.


----------



## Vanda

Então, aí vai a dica: digite em  Search this Forum    a palavra que deseja, aparecerão todas as discussões que incluem a palavra, veja aqui o resultado que obtive:
http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=5237364
É só clicar no _ hilo_ que te interessa.

Obs.: Juntei seu post ao tema acima.


----------



## Maragato76

Vanda said:


> Então, aí vai a dica: digite em Search this Forum a palavra que deseja, aparecerão todas as discussões que incluem a palavra, veja aqui o resultado que obtive:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=5237364
> É só clicar no _hilo_ que te interessa.
> 
> Obs.: Juntei seu post ao tema acima.


 
Gracias *Vanda*, acabo de ver que "mui" se ha tratado ampliamente en este hilo, y que sobraba mi apreciación, ahora también haré busquedas en cada uno de los hilos.


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Creio também que seu uso _frequentemente_ (***) indica um tom de zombaria ou sarcasmo, com o sói acontecer quando se usa um termo arcaico.
> 
> (***) *mas não sempre*. Atenção, ilustres _contrários_!


 
É verdade. Às vezes é o cúmulo do formalismo, com alguma lisonja à mistura. Vejam só a fórmula com que habitualmente terminamos as petições das acções judiciais:
_'Nestes termos, nos mais de direito e sempre com o *mui* douto suprimento de V.ª Ex.ª, deve a presente acção ser julgada procedente e provada ... etc.'. _
A '_Excelência_' neste caso é, evidentemente, o juiz, a quem se apela para que, com o seu _mui douto_ conhecimento da lei, supra as deficiências da petição.
Que eu me dê conta, é o único caso em que '_mui'_ ainda é de uso quotidiano em Portugal.


----------



## Guigo

Cronistas, contistas e jornalistas gostam, por vezes, de referir-se à cidade do Rio de Janeiro, por seu nome completo (dito "oficial"):
_A *mui *leal e heróica cidade de São Sebastião do Rio de Janeiro._

Foi desta forma, que tomei conhecimento, ainda petiz, da palavra *mui*.


----------



## vemcaluisa

Em alguns lugares do Rio Grande do Sul (extremo Sul do Brasil) perto da fronteira com o Uruguai, ainda se emprega o uso de "mui", mas acredito que a influência do espanhol é obvia nesse caso, porque não conheço outra região que use, só uma pequena comunidade. Lá também se pode ouvir a forma pronominal "le": "eu le pergunto o que o senhor acha".


----------

